# How to: Jackal Head Cage



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All,

This is my first how to so let me know if there is anything that would help make things clearer for future posts.



The Jackal Head Cage made for the February 2010 Mad Lab Contest (http://themadlab.com/) SEI (Simple Every Item): Frames

*Description:*
This project is to create a head cage as seen in the movie 13 Ghosts. One of the ghosts, the Jackal, wears a steel cage on his head with the bars on the front pried open. It's a simple and effective way to enhance the "mental patient" Halloween costume, or serves as a creepy decoration.

*Materials:*


4 Photo Frames
14 Gauge Utility Wire
Tape
Paint (Black and White)
Puff Paint
Papier Mache Paste
Newspaper

*Tools:*


Glue Gun
Hand Drill
Pliers

*Process:*

Start by attaching the 4 photo frames together to form a cube (rectangular cube since my frames were 8.5X11). using tape and if desired nails. I tried nails at first and split a couple of frames. Tape worked well for holding the frames in place and the end product is still very durable.
Start by attaching the 4 photo frames together to form a cube (rectangular cube since my frames were 8.5X11). using tape and if desired nails. I tried nails at first and split a couple of frames. Tape worked well for holding the frames in place and the end product is still very durable.

On one side of the cube drill holes that will act as a holder pried open cage segments. Space them about 1 inch apart. On the long side there are two segments, on the short side there is just one in the middle. Cut lengths of utility wire to form the frame form the pried open segments. Give the wire a slight bend/curve (bend two together to keep the symmetry). Set the wires in the hole using pliers and secure with hot glue.



Cover the entire piece in two layers of papier mache. For the top, right, left and back sides use long strips of papir mache to create the cage bars. This part IS tricky since it will look really lose and floppy. Don't worry, once dry it really tightens up nicely. If I were doing it again I would have covered everything and let it dry, then use tape to provide a base for the cage bars. Since I did the mache in one sitting the frames were too wet to use tape.



To create the rivets, just make little puff paint dots and hot glue them to the frame wherever you would like to have the rivets. I placed rivets in a set of two on each side for each strap.



For painting, first paint the entire piece black. Once dry, use white paint and a dry brush technique. Once done it has the look of stone/steel. Additional painting could be done to give the look of rust. I opted to leave it black and white since I really liked the look.



I have some more projects and additional photos of the head cage process on my blog. I will work on adding more of the "how to's" here.

Thanks for reading and I hope it helps or inspires!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought it was very well done, good photos and a clear explaination. The frames could be replaced with other materials you have on hand, but thats not a big issue. This project could be used for the skull in a cage or scaled up to hold a full body or skelly. Nice job on the painting too. 
It's also good to see another haunter from Michigan too.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done that cage could have many uses I agree with bone dancer GO MICHIGAN HAUNTERS!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job, very well done & good clear explainations.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! I love that! and great tutorial!


----------



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> ...The frames could be replaced with other materials you have on hand, but thats not a big issue...


I have been experimenting with different things and have had good luck with using a 12-pack box (any size box could be used really). I am using that method on the $20 prop challenge, the progress so far can be seen here.

Michigan Haunters, from the cursed mitten of doom!


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice job on the project and the tutorial.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Man I really love this. The use of the picture frames, the puff paint rivets and the way the bars are bent. Love it all, well done!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Next you need a how-to for The angry princess. Only because I like the nudity.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love that - nice tutorial thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for showing us how to make that!!! That will be great in a haunt!


----------



## matt1982 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Great Job on the cage*



apetoes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first how to so let me know if there is anything that would help make things clearer for future posts.
> 
> ...


 How much did all of this cost you if you dont mind me asking?


----------

